# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Marrdheniet  Europiano-Amerikane. Konflikt apo Bashkepunim?

## huggos

Europa kunder Amerikes..

_



			
				Me tóne teper te ashper u prononcua sot Greqia (qe qellon te jete edhe presidentja e radhes se EU) kunder luftes ne Irak. Kryeministri grek nenvizoi se ata qe e bejne luften nuk deshirojne nje Europe te forte e te bashkuar dhe deshirojne te minojne bashkimin europianduke nenvizuar se kesaj radhe Europa nuk do te mbetet me vezhguese e ngjarjeve..

flash news
			
		

_

Pas gjithe negociatave te deshtuara EU-USA, mendoni se mardheniet midis ketyre dy grupeve do te acarohen? Deri ku mund te arrijne? Pas sa kohe?

..vazhdim te mbare
*huggos*

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Evropa ka deshtuar qe diten e pare kur rane bombat e para ne Irak. Tanime mund vetem te mbajne fjalime (aq me shume kur vijne prej grekeve, miqve tradicionale te serbeve dhe politikave totalitare), e t'i bijne me grusht tavolines derisa Amerika po hyn ne diten 13 te luftes dhe po avancon me hapa te medhenj.

Papandreu do te heshti atehere kur ne Bagdad do te jete nje Gjeneral Amerikan qe jep urdhera dhe riorganizon sistemin demokratik te Irakut, dhe e tere Evropa do ta rikujtoje periudhen e Luftes se Dyte Boterore dhe se fundmi Kosoven.

I fuqishmi e ka fjalen. E ne kete rast dhe duket gjithere, SHBA eshte fuqia numer nje dhe superfuqia e vetme ne Bote. Evropa mund te lehe sa te doje, po sic thote fjalia e vjeter:




> "Qeni qe leh nuk kafshon"

----------


## Toro

Evropianet e treguan dhe nje here veten e tyre qe nuk jane te zotet pervecse te bejne llafe dhe politike kurvash.Tani me qe Ariu Rus ngordhi, u be e keqe Amerika. Me nje fjale : Hodha lumin te dhjefsha kalin......
Tani ne kete lufte, evropianet jane kunder SHBA, dmth me Sadamin. I genjen mendja se arabet do ta kene kete gje ne konsiderate. Kur te fillojne sulmet terroriste ne Evrope nga arabet. atehere do kujtohet Evropa per Ameriken. Shpresoj qe SHBA mos te tregohet me zemergjere sic eshte treguar me Evropen 50 vitet e fundit........
Evropianet turp te kene...... U cliruan nga amerikanet ne 1944-45, u rindertuan me parate e Trumanit, u mbrojtjen 50 vjet nga BRSS nga NATO e financuar 90% nga SHBA dhe sot hedhin vickla..... Nuk eshte e drejte thone.....Por te kene pjesen e tyre ne ndarjen e naftes se Irakut dhe ne rindertimin e Irakut duan ama....
I genjen mendja se Amerika po i con djemte e saj te vriten qe ti gjejne gati evropianet....

----------


## huggos

Tema nuk ishte qe ne "gjykatesit e te gjithe botes" te percaktojme se "kush eshte ujku e kush eshte qengji".. por (sigurisht per ata qe jane ne gjendje te shohin pak me teper se hunda e tyre..) te diskutojme rreth mundesise se acarimit te bashkepunimit midis ketyre dy grupimeve...


..vazhdim te mbare te interesuarve
*huggos*

----------


## Idmon

ZOTRINJ TE FORUMIT KUJDES KUR SHKRUANI SE NE QOFTE SE EVROPA LEN JU  JENI EVROPIANE DHE DETYRIMISHT DHE JU LEHNI

----------


## alvi

Franca, Gjermania dhe Greqia nuk perfaqesojne gjithe Europen.
Anglia, Spanja, Portugalia, Danimarka etj, jane pro luftes madje dhe po ndihmojne ne menyre aktive koalicionin.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Mendimi im eshte qe kjo lufte do ndikoje negativisht ne marrdheniet midis Europes dhe US.

US do dali e forte nga kjo lufte ne shume aspekte gje qe nuk i pelqen dhe nuk ka per ti pelqyer  ndonjehere Europes.

Qendrimi divers i shteteve te Europes, per luften, lekund akoma me shume unitetin e dobet  te BE gje nga e cila asgje e mire nuk i vjen Europes.

Nese nga fitorja e luftes US, clirohet ne  nje fare mase nga kercenimi terrorist, ka perfitim ekonomik (le te mendojme vetem cmimin e karburantit) dhe rrit prestigjin e saj ne bote, po Europa cfare fiton?

Lindja e mesme ka per te qene nen influencen amerikane, pra nuk shpreson perfitim ekonomik. Europa nuk ka qene dhe kaq shume e kercenuar nga terrorizmi, sa US, pra as ketu nuk ka interesa dhe ajo humbet ne prestigj, sepse e kundershtoi luften dhe askush nuk e degjoi.

Une mendoj gjithashtu (gjithmone duke u perpjekur te qendroj brenda pyetjeve te drejtuara ne kete teme) qe  acarimi i marrdhenieve midis Europes dhe US, nuk ka per te qene kurre i hapur, por gjithmone i mbuluar nen frakun e diplomacise.

Sa per ate tjeren, se per sa kohe do zgjasin, une mendoj qe ato kane qene dhe do mbeten gjithmone. Perderisa US eshte pjelle e Europes dhe ia ka kaluar asaj ne shume drejtime, kuptohet qe ka qene gjithmone dhe do mbetet konkurenti kryesor i Europes.

----------


## SSALB

Evropa do lehi per sa kohe te jete e percare e te zvaritet pas Amerikes si sot. vartesia ekonomike sjell vartesi politike. Ne te ardhmen kur Evropa te flase me nje ze, te kete nje treg, nje qeveri, nje ushtri, nje flamur, dhe nje qellim do shofim konkurence ne treg. 

Deri atehere, na intereson me mire te mbajme anen e me te fortit.

----------


## la vita

Me pelqen ne pergjithesi mendimi i juaj edhe pse nuk i lexova te gjitha opinionet e juaja .
Cfare dini ju per luften ,cfare dini ju per mardheniet usa Europe.
Si nuk mendoni pak qe qe te dyja ecin ne nje rruge paralele ,qe njera nuk mund te eci pa tjetren .
Perfitim ekonomik lexova me siper .Ma signori nuk mendoni pak qe kjo lufta nuk sjell asnje perfitim ekonomik njerezimit?
pastaj ajo qe mendoj eshte se ketu po flitet per nje percarje midis BE ku nuk flitet per percarje por thjesht per ideologji.Asnjehere europa ska qene kaq e e bashkuar ideologjikisht sa kesaj radhe .Cfare mendoni se polonia dhe shqiperia perfaqesojne Europen.
Signori vejeni shpirtin ne paqe .
Shikoni importin dhe exportin ne perqindje te usa me europen dhe do verifikoni kush eshte me e domosdoshme lufta qe po ben usa apo zhvillimi ekonomik i saj i brendeshem

----------


## macia_blu

shifi si bejne europianet e vegjel mbas super putanes e super  shtriges.
Tek e fundit harroni se kush e beri ameriken? Kjo amerika e madhe  mirnjohese.... (sa te neveritshem  adhuruesit e  vegjel per te madhin, duke harruar se ky peshk i madh i ushqyer me mishin  tone mund te te riahje  cdo dite)
puf!
nuk e   kam iden si mund te acarohet   me shume  nje  lufte  ndermejt dy grupesh.
Usa nuk i ra  vetem irakut...

----------


## alvi

Mace pse nervozohesh ti?
Ajo mirenjohja qe thua ti eshte ruge me dy kalime.
Apo u harrua kushe ruajti Evropen nga BRSSja?
Kush e cliroi nga Gjermania?
He mace, me e qete, nuk ka pse prish nervat e tua, mileti i shef gjonat ndryshe nga njeri tjetri, nuk ka nevoje per neverira etj.
Aty ke te drejte, ndersa UsA po i binte Irakut, Franca i nguli nje kame pas shpine.
A degjove c'kishin bere Francezet (si te kulturaur qe jane) kishin perdhunuar varret e ushtareve Britanike ne France, ata qe dhane jeten per ti cliruar nga Gjermanet, te cileve ju dorezuan per nje jave.
Ja dhe kultura e "snobeve" te Evropes "se civilizuar."
Kane dhe fytyre e na hiqen ne Shqiptareve si burra te mire.

----------


## Vinny_T

Lexova me vemendje te gjitha post-imet e mesiperme dhe si gjithmone pjesa me e madhe e tyre shkruhen me tifosellek e aspak me njohuri dhe mbi bazen e realitetit!
Me behet qejfi qe "la "vita" ka perdorur nje llogjike te ftohte dhe fakte reale per te analizuar mardhenjet midis dy kontinenteve.
alvi , ne France nuk jane dhunuar varret e ushtareve amerikane dhe keto te siguroj jane shpifje te gazetave sensacjonale aty ku jeton. Persa i perket kultures Evropiane me duket se eshte pak qesharake te mohosh diçka te tille pasi ne USA çdo gje mund te kete po kulture nuk ka! 90% e popullsise jane poyhuajse injorante per politiken e jashteme dhe e njohin boten vetem kur ka ndonje gje sensacjonale perndryshe nuk dine se ku bie Danimarka, bullgaria apo Rumania qe i paska perkrahur sipas teje....
Amerika ka nevoje per Evropen dhe anasjelltas pasi rreth 50% e exporteve te ketyre fuqive ekonomike behen ndermjet njeri-tjetrit.
Evropa shkemben 1 miliard dollar ne vit me Irakun kurse me Ameriken 1 miliard dollar ne DITE pra 365 here me teper.
Po te njeten gje ben dhe USA me Evropen exporton ne Evrope rreth 350 milard dollar ne Vit. Keshtu qe as njera e as tjetra nuk e paguajne dot ate lluks te prishin mardhenjet me njera tjetren.
Amerika ka nje difekt teper te madh dhe kete e shpjegoi shume bukur kryeministri belg perpara se te fillonte lufta i cili tha: 
Me ameriken eshte e çuditeshme pasi sa here qe nuk je dakort me mendimin e tyre te konsiderojne si armik!!"
Dhe kjo eshte mese e vertete e nuk eshte hera e pare.
Deri tani e u bene 3 jave pothuajse lufte dhe ushtria amerikano-britanike ka pushtuar thuajse gjith Iragun nuk eshte gjetur asnje gjurme nga ato armet destruktuese qe akuzohej Iraku!!! 
Do te ishte ne leverdine e Amerikane dhe anglezeve mendoj qe ti gjenin sa me pare ne menyre qe te justifikonin sadopak ata qindra te vrare e mijera te plagosur dhe miliarda dollare te harxhuar per te bere kete lufte!
Pershendetje

----------


## alvi

Vinny T.
Ishin varre te ushtareve Britanike dhe jo amerikane, dhe nuk ma merr mednja te jete sensacione, pasi kishte dhe citime te Vilepenit ne lidhje me aktin e shemtuar.
Nuk kam pse te shpik gjera te tilla makabre nga mendja.
Kultura e  Evropes qendron, nuk e hedh aspak poshte, por keta "te pakulturuarit" e amrikes, nuk dhunojne varre si Francezet qe e mbajne veten si me te kulturuar se te tjeret.
Pastaj o ti Vinny T, ja ku ke SHqiptaret, dine te te thone kush po lufton dhe ku, ku boe X vend e ku bie Y vend, dhe jane po ata Shqiptare qe i pine gjakun shqiptareve te tjere, qe po vrasin njeri tjetrin perdite per nje fjale goje, qe po shesin motrat e tyre, qe jane bere bosa te trafikut boteror etj, etj.
Pra te njohesh gjeografine e politiken e huaj, nuk te ben me te mire se "te paditurit" amerikane.
Evropianet perendimore nuk i dua fort te them te drejten, se i kam provuar ne kurriz, dhe ua kam njohur paragjykimet, dhe injorancen e tyre, ndersa kur erdha ketu ne USA, njerezit me vleresuan si Alvi e jo si "shqiptar" dhe nuk e njoha stigmen qe shoqeron prejardhjen tone ne Evrope.
Te njohesh llojet e vererave nuk eshte kulture.
Megjithate ky eshte mendimi im, por te marresh krahun e Sadamit kudnra atyre qe kane kaq vite qe te nxjerrin nga balta sic ben Franca, me duket paftyresi, ndersa te dhunosh varret e atyre qe te cliruan, me duket barbarizem.

----------


## Vinny_T

Je shume larg debatit Alvi dhe perdor argumenta ordinere!! me fal qe ta them se skam deshire te ul njeri ketu.
Ja çfare thua me siper :
 "Ja dhe kultura e "snobeve" te Evropes "se civilizuar."
dhe une tu pergjia qe nuk me duket se jane evropianet pa kulture apo jo!
Apo:
"Aty ke te drejte, ndersa UsA po i binte Irakut, Franca i nguli nje kame pas shpine."

Franca si çdo member permanent ne Organizaten e kombeve te bashkuara ka te drejten te perdori veton e saj kur nuk eshte dakort me nje vendim dhe ky eshte ligji nderkombetar qe Amerika vete e ka votuar e firmosur po qe nuk e respekton sot.
E sa per dijeni nuk eshte ndonje skandal pasi pas Bashkimit Sovjetik ,USA ka qene pjestari qe e ka perdorur me shpesh te drejten e vetos dhe rreth mbi 10 here me teper se te gjitha vendet e tjera pjesemarrese!
Ketu flitet per politiken dhe mardhenjet ndermjet USA-Evrope e jo se si ndihesh ne USA pasi ska lidhje me politiken dhe me kete çeshtje. 
E sa per ate incident qe paska ndodhur ne France po ben te njetin gabim si ata qe ti kritikon ne Evrope, paragjikon e pergjitheson pasi nuk mund te thuash Franca apo Gjermania kur nje grup prej 5 vetash paska bere nje incident dhe a

----------


## alvi

Vinny, gjeneralizimet jane pjese e opinioneve.
Ti gjeneralizove Amerikanet si te paditur dhe te pakulture.
E drejta e votes eshte e drejta e Frances, shume e drejte, por, mos harro Franca po conte emisare neper bote per ti vene shkopinj nene rrota Amerikes.
Tasi ai argumetni i interesit vetiak, punon nga te dyja ante.
Interes vetiak Franca, interes vetiak Amerika.
Un ne ket rast behem me Ameriken, pasi eshte jeta ime qe rrzikohet nga Al_Qaedat e botes.
Prandaj dhe qendrimn e veprimet e Frances, i denoj, ndonese nuk mohoj te drejten e tyre per te vepruar ne ate menyre.
Marredhinet USA EVrope thua ti, por ne fakt eshte me teper marrdheniet midis vete vendeve Evropiane qe jane ne rrezik, se me Ameriken te gjithe duan ta kene mire, shif deklaratat e fundit te Frances e Gjermanise.
Ndarja ndodhi brenda EU, dhe jo msidis USa dhe Eu.
Amerika prap ne krye te vendit eshte, vetem se shpresoj kesaj rradhe do kene kujtese me te gjate.
Tashi dhe dicka tjeter.
Si do mendoje ti Vinny, sikur te kishte shkuar USA nepermjet Keshillit e Sigurimit, dhe Franca te kish vene veton per nderhyrjen ne Kosove(gje te cilene kercenuan).
A do ishe ende dakort me te drejten e Frances per veto?

----------


## huggos

Alvi, 
.. i kam ndjekur shpesh postimet e tua, dhe te them te drejten kam krijuar nje fare respekti per personin tend, por per kete teme (te pakten mua me duket) se je ne kontradikte me vete veten.. Pse mik, e quan te drejte, te ndershme apo fisnore e shqiptare ti, qe te vemi pas amerikaneve (meqe qellon te jene me te fuqishmit per momentin) vetem per interes? Gjithe jeten me koken ulur do ecim ne? Gjithe jeten si "*** pas kepuces"??  

Persa i perket Kosoves, ajo eshte nje ndryshim sepse lufta behej midis dy kombeve te ndryshem ne armiqesi te betuar... ketu mund te permendim clirim. Po ne rastin e Irakut ku e shikojme clirimin??? Ne femijet me kembe e duar te prera? Nuk mund te egzistonte asnje rruge politike per ta hequr Sadamin nga skena..?? Sigursht qe jo se si mund te justifikohej dominimi i puseve te naftes nga Amerika atehere???

...gjithsesi tema ishte per mardhenien tashme teper delikate Europe-Amerike. Ashtu sic deklaroi edhe zv/ministri i mbrojtjes amerikane, epoka e marveshjeve ka mbaruar... Sot nuk egziston me asnje marveshje e vlefshme USA-EU...

A nuk e shikoni kete si nje kercenim akoma me te madh te se ardhmes???


miqesist,
huggos

P.S. Asnjehere nuk do ti harroj fjalet e tim eti.. "bota eshte portokalle.."

----------


## alvi

O Huggos, une jam pas amerikes pasi jetoj ne Amerike, dhe kam interes qe Amerika te kete mireqenie pasi do kem dhe une mireqenie.
Po i njejti argument dhe pe sigurine.
Ishte ne Amerike qe u sulmuan kullart binjake, mua duan te me vrasin tipat si Sadami.
Eshte shume e thjeshte si teori.
Qe ja kemi nje borxh, dhe kjo eshte prap e vertete.
Qe Evropa zgjodhi gabim se per ke te kundershtonte Ameriken, per mendimin tim, dhe kjo ishte gabim.
Embargo nuk punoi.
Inspektoret nuk punuan.
Presionet nuk pine uje.
Rezolurta 1441 kerkoi qe Sadami te sillte prova qe ishte carmatuar ose perndryshe do kishte pasoja te renda.
Ai dergoi nje raport ne OKB, dhe dyjave pas atij raporti, u zbuluan Al-Samoudet etj, te ndaluar nga armepushimi qe ai vete nenshkroi.
Sa here i duhej dhene shansi Sadamit?
Ja dhe nej i fundit ju dha, ik nga Iraku.
Ai tha JO!
KE 48 ore te dalesh nga IRaku>
Ai prap Jo!
Un ndoshta jam naiv, por fakti qe nje satrap si Sadami te kete arme kimike me tremb.
Te gjithe ma merr mendja se jeni dakort qe bota do jte me e qete pa Sadamin.

----------


## Enri

Europa keto momente historike po e tregon me te vertete se sa e plakur eshte. S'e ka kuptuar akoma se sa influence ka, por jo secili shtet vec e me vec, por Europa e Bashkuar, ajo Europe e cila duhet te ishte nje prej kryesoreve qe Amerika duhet te pyeste para se te hynte ne nje lufte. Por kete Europa e priti sikur te ishte e gatshme dhe do binte nga qielli, dhe s'diti te kundervihet nepermjet nje politike te perbashket unike te jashtme dhe mbrojtjeje. Kjo politike e jashtme e perbashket, do e bente Europen polin tjeter te kesaj bote, pa qene detyrimisht ne kundershtim vertikal me Ameriken, por qe te dyja keto pole mund te bashkepunin dhe te kuptoheshin midis tyre, duke e cuar perpara kete dreq rruzulli! Ky cast historik u humb. Duhet ta kuptojme. Tani askush prej  nesh, as vete shejtani s'mund te beje dot parashikime se si do rrjedhin ngjarjet, jo aq ne Irak , se aty e dime qe do fitojne SHBA-te pavaresisht nga kosti, por me teper ne arenen nderkombetare, ne rikonstruktimin dhe riberjen e llogarive te balancave te forces midis te medhenjve te globit.
Europa eshte e lidhur energjikisht me Lindjen e Mesme, dhe me Irakun , Iranin, Arabine Saudite, etj vende me rradhe. Nqse i pret kete rrjedhe energjitike, eshte njesoj sikur ti kesh prere venen qe con gjak ne zemer. Nese USA do vere ne doren dhe administrimin e saj Irakun, Europa  me aman e derman, do te bjeri ne gjunje SHBA-ve per ti dhene cik "uje" (nafte). Dhe atehere loja ka mbaruar! (The game is OVER!). Amerikanet do bejne ae qe deshorijne, do vashdojne cmendurine e tyre. Rradha po tregon qe po i afrohet Sirise, Iranit, Arabise Saudite... 
Vetem nje site mund tju tregoj, nje site amerikan qe quhet New American Century (per me teper kliko ketu ). Te ngrin gjaku, te ngrihet qimja kur i lexon ato qe ky institut, ne te cilin marrin pjese "ajka" e intelektualeve amerikane (Rumsfield, Fukuyama, Perl, Xhorrxh W Bush , etj etj) tregojne menyrat se si do e ruajne hegjemonine amerikane per nje shekull.
Ndonjehere me kap  e drithura kur i lexoj keto gjera qe duken me teper si fjale te personave te c'ekuilibruar sesa si fjalet e atyre qe ne keto momente po drejtojne politiken e jashtme te SHBA-se, se vetmes superfuqi te globit. Kur lexoj se si Bushi deklaron qe : "Nese s'besoja se jam plan i nje plani hyjnor, s'do kandidoja kurre" apo kur deklaron (dhe kete e kam degjuar me veshet e mi ne nje prej intervistave te shumta te tij): "zoti s'mund te jete asnjeanes, eshte ne anen tone", rrenqethem dhe kam filluar me te vertete te pyes veten dhe zotin (megjithese s'besoj) : ne cfare bote do lindin dhe rriten femijet tane? MOS!!!!BOLL ME!!!!
Kur sulen kunder fondamentalisteve islamiste, kane harruar qe kete e bejne ne emer te fondamentalizmit te tyre te semure katolik, duke u falur para cdo seance te Keshillit te Sigurimit te Shtepise se Bardhe.

----------


## Enri

Nga Rexhep Meidani/ Viktor Hugoi, me 1850, deklaroi ne menyre solemne: "Do te vij dita qe te shohim qe te dy grupimet e medha, Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara te Europes, t'i shtrijne mbi detera doren njeri tjetrit..." Ishte kjo deklarate me fuqi, me te vertete, parashikuese qe u be leitmotivi i Bashkepunimit Perendimor, pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore, ne te gjitha fushat e zhvillimit politiko-ekonomik, te sigurise e mbrojtjes dhe qe u konkretizua me nje fitore madhore te sistemit demokratik dhe te ekonomise se lire te tregut. Por dicka po "calon" kohet e fundit. Por perse ky calim qe provokoi deri carje? Mungon vizioni strategjik apo perceptimi mbi te eshte jo i njejte?...

Mesa duket, konceptimi strategjik mbi rendin e ri boteror nuk eshte i njejte midis vete te medhejve. Por keto perceptime divergjente strategjike ne Europe dhe SHBA rrezikojne te kthehen ne nje problem shqetesues, ndoshta dhe real, per mbrojtjen transatlantike e bashkepunimin e sigurise. Perplasja e fundit mbi krizen e Irakut ka krijuar debate e kundershti jo te pakta ne gjirin e NATO-s, por dhe ne vete strukturat e BE-se apo procesin e integrimit europian e bashkepunimin midis SHBA-se e BE-se. Ato duhen te zbuten, madje te shuhen e ridimensionohen sa me shpejt, ne menyre pozitive e kovergjente, ne interes te paqes, stabilitetit e zhvillimit demokratik, si.nje domosdoshmeri jo vetem ne sherbim te strukturave te mesiperme, por dhe atyre te lidhura me vete OKB-ne, organizimin me te madh nderkombetar. Ky problem nuk eshte i ri, aty ketu jane shpalosur "antagonizma" interesi edhe me pare, por me shume te karakterit ekonomik apo te politikave se tregut. Ndersa kriza e Irakut i ka nxjerre ato me ne pah, ne syte e opinionit publik, madje jane ushqyer, duke u bere edhe pjese e "ping-pongjeve" e "ironive" te tepruara mediatike. 

Pikerisht, kjo situate e tensionuar eshte pasqyruar ne takimet e fundit ne nivel europian ose nderkombetar. Por, ne menyre analitike, ajo u skenua me hapur ne shume diskutime te analisteve e zyrtareve ne konferencen e Londres te 10-11 Marsit. Madje, sipas shume referueseve, pas mbarimit te "Luftes se Ftohte", SHBA dhe Europa kane ndjekur rruge te ndryshme ne kerkim te sigurise. Per me teper, ne boten e sotme pothuajse njepolare, Eashingtoni eshte i detyruar qe te rrise me tej angazhimin e tij nderkombetar e fuqine ndikuese, kjo ne saje dhe te statusit te vecante aktual te nje superfuqie te vetme boterore. Por SHBA, si shteti me i fuqishem ne bote, me nje dominim ende te parivalizuar nga pikepamja politike, ushtarake, ekonomike e kulturore, ka terhequr mbi vete apo ka krijuar edhe armiqte te rij e te rrezikshem, te tille si Al-Qaeda, aktore te tjere joshteterore apo shtete "zuzare", ose te "boshtit te se keqes", te lidhura ne nje menyre apo tjeter me krimin e organizuar e terrorizmin. Ne kete kuader, pas ngjarjeve tragjike te 11 Shtatorit, per aresye te forta te sigurise se brendshme, administrata e Bushit shpalli luften globale kunder terrorit, qe u perkrah nga shumica e vendeve ne bote. U krijua keshtu koalicioni i shteteve te angazhuara ne kete lufte. Ne kete angazhim global shihet dhe vullneti i palekundur i kesaj administrate ne perdorimin e forces ushtarake, pa hezituar as ne deklarimin e hapur te synimeve te saj kur behet fjale per ceshtje madhore te luftes kunder terrorit apo, ne nje kuader me te gjere, te nje konceptimi tej territorial te "raison d'etat". Por, Politika e Strategjise Kombetare, e pergatitur nga administrata e Bushit, pas ketyre ngjarjeve, shkaktoi nje peshtjellim jo te vogel me pohimin e qarte e te prere te perdorimit te aksionit parandalues ndaj kercenimeve te vete interesave te SHBA-se. Duke e analizuar kete, Prof. Karl Kaiser, i Institutit te Kerkimeve te Keshillit Gjerman te Marredhenieve me Jashte ka argumentuar qe kjo ishte, ndoshta, dhe perpjekja e pare e SHBA-se per ndertimin e nje strategjie te plote ne kuadrin e nje mjedisi strategjik krejtesisht te ri. Ndersa, perkundrazi, per Dr. Dana Allin te Institutit Nderkombetar te Studimeve Strategjike, politika e SHBA-se filloi te zhvendosej drejt platformes se sotme qe perpara ardhjes se administrates se Bushit. Keshtu edhe administrata e Klintonit, kreu, p.sh., goditje ndaj disa objektivave ne Afganistan e Sudan, ne pergjigje te atentateve ne ambasadat amerikane ne Kenia dhe Tanzani, me 1998...

Nderkaq, pjesa derrmuese e Europes, nga ana tjeter, vazhdoi te ndjeke "eksperimentin europian", i cili ne vetvete artikulon ne vend te politikes se forces ate qe konvergjon apo integron, se bashku, interesat dhe sigurine. Shume nga keto shtete europiane, perfshi Francen dhe Gjermanine, e shohin realizimin e sigurise strategjike si nepermjet strukturave lidhese e kooperuese, qe fuqizojne shtetet brenda Europes dhe vete Europen, po ashtu, dhe, per pjesen tjeter te botes, nepermjet aderimit ne normat njerezore ligjore dhe strukturat nderkombetare qe funksionojne ne baze te tyre. Ne kete kontekst duhet kuptuar dhe mbeshtetja e Europes per Gjykaten Penale Nderkombetare (International Criminal Court- ICC) ose kembengulja e fundit e disa vendeve te saj per vazhdimin e inspektimit ndaj regjimit te Irakut per armet e shkaterrimit ne mase, apo akoma, tejtheksimi i rolit te Keshillit te Sigurimit, si nje strukture e rendesishme vendimmarrese mbikombetare. Ne pikepamje ushtarake, Politika Europiane e Sigurise dhe e Mbrojtjes (European Security and Defence Policy - ESDP) eshte po aq e artikuluar sa c'eshte dhe vete rjedha e perbashket e vullnetare drejt nje strukturimi e pozicionimi me te unifikuar te ketij aglomerimi ne nivel europian. Natyrisht, me shume pritet te arrihet ne kete drejtim pas pergatitjes e miratimit te Kushtetutes Europiane, per te cilen punon ekipi i Valery Giscar d'Estaing. Kjo perben nje arsye me shume qe BE-ja te "zhvendoset" relativisht ngadale, me nje fleksibilitet te madh, apo, te konsolidohet, sic thuhet ne Bruksel, nepermjet nje "gjeometrie variabel". Sipas kesaj llogjike, pothuajse te gjitha inisiativat e medha te dhjetevjecarit te fundit jane pranuar fillimisht vetem nga nje "berthame" apo nje pjese e shteteve europiane e me pas ne te jane perfshire gradualisht edhe antaret e tjere. Keshtu, p.sh., monedha e perbashket Euro duhet te pranohet akoma edhe nga tre vende antare, ndersa menjanimi i kontrollit kufitar duhet te perfshije akoma dhe dy vende. Por edhe me kete fleksibilitet mjaft te larte, sic po duket, BE-ja po i afrohet maksimumit te tolerances ndaj diversitetit. Kjo dallohet me qarte, p.sh., ne Bashkimin Monetar Europian qe synon imponimin e te njejtes politike monetare ne nje treg rajonal me kushte makroekonomike kombetare te ndryshme. Nga ana tjeter, vete politika e jashtme dhe ajo e mbrojtjes bazohen me shume ne deshiren e mire apo "koalicionet e vullnetit", sesa ne nje obligim politiko-ligjor e institucionalo-administrativ. Megjithate, edhe ne keto kushte "vullnetare", me 16 Dhjetor, ne takimin e perbashket te Keshillit te Atlantikut Verior (NATO-s) dhe te Komitetit Politik te Sigurise (BE-s) u morr vendimi i zevendesimit ne Maqedoni, ne Mars 2003, te misionit "Amber Fox" te NATO-s nga nje mision i pare ushtarak i BE-s "Allied Harmony", edhe pse, ende me mbeshtetjen e NATO-s.

Megjithese Britania e Madhe nuk i ka perqafuar teresisht keto zhvillime europiane, ne saje te nje perceptimi strategjik dicka me ndryshe te botes, por edhe ne saje te lidhjeve me te vecanta me SHBA, dhe ajo ka manifestuar pergjithesisht nje pozicion shume te afert me ate te pjeses tjeter te Europes. Per me teper, Britania e Madhe ka qene nje partizane e mbeshtetese e palekundur e Gjykates Penale Nderkombetare (ICC), ndersa vete kryeministri Toni Blair beri cmos qe ta "kanalizonte", nepermjet OKB-se, krizen e Irakut. Por, Londra, nga ana tjeter, eshte nje fuqi e konsiderueshme rajonale me interesa te gjera, dhe si e tille, ajo, kur eshte e nevojshme, ka gatishmerine e pergatitjen e duhur ne perdorimin e forces ne sherbim te tyre, por dhe te vete interesave globale.

Tensioni apo "konflikti" midis ketyre dy perceptimeve te ndryshme po shfaq problemet e tij, jo vetem ne gjirine BE-se, OKB-se dhe instrumentave te tyre, por edhe ne kuadrin e lidhjeve ushtarake transatlantike te fuqizuara e institucionalizuara shume drejt e qarte pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore, edhe pse zyrtaret e NATO-s gjykojne se kjo "vale" kundershtish ne perceptim e konceptim do te zbehet shume shpejt ne gjirin e saj. Madje, sipas tyre, Koncepti Strategjik i NATO-s, i miratuar ne Samitin e Eashington-it ne Prill, 1999, mbetet thelbesisht i vlefshem, edhe pse, ndoshta, mund te nevojiten disa rafinime. Ndersa analiste te tjere ne konferencen e Londres ishin me pak optimiste ne kapercimin pa pasoja te situates se krijuar. Keshtu, Rob De Eijk, profesor i marredhenieve nderkombetare dhe i studimeve strategjike ne Akademine Ushtarake Hollandeze, mendon se ky ndryshim ne perceptim "nuk eshte rrjedhoje e krizes ne Irak, por e nje situate gjeostrategjike te re, te krijuar ne fillim te viteve 1990", gjate te ciles eshte bere zhvendosja nga pozicioni multipolar apo me teper dypolar ne ate me afer nje konfiguracioni njepolar, ne te cilin fuqia e SHBA-se mbetet teresore dhe e padiskutueshme, natyrisht edhe ne sherbim te interesave te saja madhore. 

Kriza e Irakut vetem ka ekspozuar ndarjen midis disa vendeve antare te NATO-s lidhur me perdorimin e forces dhe shtrirjen e operacioneve te saj pertej Europes. Ajo qe kerkohet me urgjence eshte "shkrirja", konvergjenca apo kompromis mes ketyre kundershtive apo ndarjeve konceptuale, per ta ruajtur po aq te forte kete organizem teper te rendesishem politiko-ushtarak, ne sherbim te paqes, stabilitetit dhe zhvillimit demokratik. Natyrisht, kjo nuk nenkupton aspak ndonje kundervenie per krijimin e "koalicioneve te tjera te vullnetit", per situata te nevojshme e konkrete, ne realizimin e operacioneve nderhyrese e paqeruajtese, me sa me shume mbeshtetje nderkombetare. Ndryshe, nga kjo "filozofi" me orientim me teper anglo-amerikan, BE-ja, apo me sakte pozicionimi franko-gjerman, perpiqet te shfaqet me introspektiv dhe me i interesuar per ceshtje te sigurise se brendshme apo deri per probleme te periferise me te afert, qe edhe mund te provokojne ndonje rrezik te menjehershem per BE-ne, vecanerisht ne fushen e nje emigracioni te pakontrolluar. Dhe kjo kuptohet me se miri po te kihet parasysh qe BE-ja perfaqeson me shume nje bashkim ekonomik e monetar, sesa nje bashkim politik e uahtarak, dhe eshte ende larg te qenurit nje superfuqi. Megjithate, pavaresisht ketyre realiteteve dhe ndryshimeve aktuale, ekzistojne te gjitha mundesite per te zbutur keto pozicione brenda vendeve te BE-se apo ndermjet BE-se dhe SHBA-se, deri diku te shnderruara ne rixhide edhe ne saje te "zellit" te tepruar te medias. E paralelisht me to, mund te intensifikohen kontaktet, bashkepunimi e mirekuptimi edhe per rritjen e pergjegjesise nderkombetare, njeherazi, ne kuader te angazhimit, kontributit e institucionalizimit, sepse megjithe keto diferenca perceptimi, nga pikepamja strategjike, qofte antaret brenda BE-se, qofte Europa dhe SHBA, ne shumicen e orientimeve e praktikave te tyre kane interesa mese te perbashketa. Nga ana tjeter, nderkohe qe BE-ja po behet nje lojtare serioze ne skenen boterore, ajo duhet te kuptoje me mire se menyra apo rregullat, te "kartelizuara" me shume mbi konceptin e sovranitetit te shteti-komb per vendet antare te saj dhe qe sistemojne, ne nje menyre apo tjeter, marredheniet e forces apo te ekuilibrit te forces midis tyre, nuk u pergjigjen me, si ne te kaluaren, mjedisit te tanishem nderkombetar, qe po behet gjithnje e me i ndervarur. Ato "preferojne" te vazhdojne te kufizohen deri ne nivelin e kercenimit me perdorim force, gje qe vitin e fundit, dha disa rezultate te pjesshme ne aktivitetin e komisionit te Hans Blix... 

Sipas disa analisteve te tjere, megjithe veprimtarine e rolin ne rritje te OKB-se dhe te institucioneve te tjera nderkombetare, ne dhjetevjecarin e fundit, perseri perdorimi i forces mbetet ende nje mjet i nevojshem, gje qe duhet te rikonceptohet edhe nga BE-ja, nepermjet rritjes se gatishmerine se saj dhe me pergatitjen e forces parandaluese e ndeshkuese per kete qellim. Nga ana tjeter, edhe per Eashington-in, unilaterizmi i shpenguar ne ndjekje te objektivave amerikane me spekter relativisht te ngushte, nuk mund t'u sherbeje interesave afatgjata te SHBA-se, jo vetem persa i perket simbolikes apo ndikimit te modelit amerikan te lirise, demokracise e respektimit te te drejtave te njeriut ne zhvillimet e pritshme demokratike ne mbare boten, por dhe persa u perket "orekseve", qe mund te shfaqin, edhe vende te tjera ne fuqizim e siper, ne "ekstrapolimin" apo tejkalimin e vete te drejtes nderkombetare, sic ndodhi ne rastin e Cecenise, pak kohe me pare. Kjo eshte mese arsye per Christopher Greeneood, profesor i ligjit nderkombetar ne Shkollen e Ekonomise te Londres, qe ne sugjerimin e tij gjykon se administrata e Bushit, per ta parandaluar kete zhvillim te padeshiruar, duhet te beje c'eshte e mundur per ta "kornizuar" veprimin e metejshem, vecanerisht ate te paskonfliktit, sa me ne perputhje me frymen e institucionalizmit, me normat e rendit juridik nderkombetar dhe strukturat perkatese, sic eshte dhe ajo e Keshillit te Sigurimit.

----------


## Vinny_T

25000 tone bomba te hedhura, 8 aroplanmbajtese te shoqeruara nga qindra anije luftarake, qindra avione e helikoptere, mbi 150 mije marinsa e ushtare te gjitha keto kundra nje shteti si Iraku qe para 12 vitesh u rrafshua nga lufta dhe qe atehere eshte ne embargo totale, eshte kontrolluar nga inspektoret e OKB pothuajse ne çdo vrime, pergjuar nga avionet me moderne amerikane e bombarduar kur kane dashur, çdo meter katror eshte survejuar nga satelitet ushtarake te NASA amerikane........
E gjithe kjo nene preteksin se ne Irak fshihen arme te shkaterrimit masiv dhe perbejne rezik per shtetet e bashkuara te amerikes dhe britanine e madhe!!
U be 3 jave qe u sulmua Iraku, pothuajse i gjithe teritori kontrollohet nga ushtria amerikano-britanike dhe deri tani nuk eshte gjetur asnje lloj gjurme e ketyre armeve per te cilat akuzohej Iraku qe nuk i tregonte!!!
Gjate tre javeve Iraku ka perdorur vetem 25 nga 40 raketat e tij ruse me rreze te mesme 150km ( me nje fjale nuk arrin te kaloje dot kufirin e tij e jo me te rezikoje ameriken me to) dhe keto figuronin ne listat e komisereve te OKB dhe do te shkaterroheshin!
Atehere lind pyetja kush kishte te drejte Amerika qe donte te godiste me çdo kusht Irakun apo nje pjese e Evropes qe keshillonte qe komiseret e OKB-se te vashdonin punen pasi nuk kishte prova te sigurta qe vertetonin theniet e amerikaneve?!!
George W Bush thoshte me te madhe se ka nje dosje me prova qe verteton qe ne Irak fshihen arme te shkaterrimit masiv atehere perse nuk po na i tregon tani qe ka pushtuar Irakun ku qekan keto arme?!!
Evropa me Ameriken kane ekonomite e tyre te ndertuara ne ate menyre qe jane aq te varura nga njera tjetra aq sa nuk mund te bejne dot pa njera tjetren keshtu qe dhe Bush apo Romsfeld kur flet me fryme patriotike kundra evropes perendimore perveç se manipulon popullin ne menyre qe te fitoje perkrahjen e tij neper sondazhe nuk ben gje tjeter pasi George W Bush nuk mund te gjeje nje treg te ri ne bote qe te bleje gjysmen e prodhimeve te eksportuara nga Kompanite amerikane ashtu siç ja blen Evropa perendimore dhe kjo eshte po aq e vlefshme per Evropen .
Mos degjoni pallavrat e CNN apo BBC se po bejne miliona me imazhet qe japin dhe po te vertetosh pas nje jave informacjonet qe jepen nje pjese e mire e tyre pergenjeshtrohen nga po vete keto kanale!!
Vini llogjiken ne funksionim dhe hiqeni nga mendja qe 360 miliarde $ us shkembime komerciale ne vit ndermjet USA-BE mund te hidhen menjane per hir te sedres se Bush-it apo Chirakut pasi nqs bejne kete te dy keta fluturojne nga aty ku jane ashtu si dhe kane fluturuar nje pjese e madhe e presidenteve amerikane.
Relacjonet USA-Be kane akoma dite te bukura perpara tyre e kjo eshte e sigurte, por nje pjese e institucjoneve nderkombetare do te fillojne te rikompozohen sa me shpejt pasi u pa hapur qe jane pak demode dhe qe Amerika nuk e paska me problem te shkeli ligjin nderkombetar ate ligj qe ka votuar e firmosur vete kur i preken interesat e saja direkte.

----------

